# Any ideas on. fabbing up A siding brake??????



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Good luck with that one....for what you're wanting to do I'd be looking at finding a used one and then just re-sell it when your done.

There are deals out there if you look. I just did a quick search in my area and came up with this. http://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/3613788342.html


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Home Depot rents them.


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you Again fellas bob s


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

There are usually some on Craigslist. Try to find one that doesn't have the hinge all butchered up. Some guys clamp their coil stock and use the jaw as a straightedge. Then they cut into the hinge and screw it up. Scratched up finish on your trim from there on. You can always resell it when you are done.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've yet to see one of those antique wedge style brakes worth the time to try and use. 
Guess once you have used the new style you get spoiled.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the only thing to be weary of with rented brakes is the condidtion of them.. ive used a couple that were really banged up.. when that happens more intricate bends are harder to make.. hemming aluminum is near impossible with a un tuned brake


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

*brake for trim*

I had a guy show me what to do,@ my local lumber yard.Its piece of cake, marked out all my dimensions on my coil stock, went down and bent all my window trim up in 20 minutes.on their loner brake. no charge!:thumbup: bob s things do go my way once in a blue moon.


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

Check a local tool renal place, usually around a 100 a day. But if you really want to make one look up pictures of malco flashing brakes, that will give you an idea of what you will need to do.


----------

